# AirAsia pilot calls on passengers to 'pray' amid engine trouble on flight



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 25, 2017)

Jesus.
Mary.
and.
Joseph.

AirAsia pilot calls on passengers to 'pray' amid engine trouble on flight

An AirAsia flight headed for Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia was forced to turn back to Perth, Australia on Sunday morning following a severe engine problem.

Passengers described the wild ride as being like “a washing machine” with rapid shaking and rattling following a “huge bang” that took place around 75 minutes into the six-hour journey. The shaking, framed as something of an “engine seizure,” was reported to have been so violent that the pilot – even with 44 years of experience – called on passengers to “pray.”
*
Passengers were also asked to “keep an eye on” the engine outside their window, as the pilot did not have a good view from the cabin.  





*


----------



## DozerB (Jun 25, 2017)

In the words of Chris Tucker about to jump from something very high, "oh, hell no."


----------



## pardus (Jun 25, 2017)

Asian airlines, what could go wrong!?


----------



## Gunz (Jun 26, 2017)

Sorry Ms Flight Attendant but I left a huge crap in seat 21A.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 26, 2017)

[Q


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 26, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> The only thing missing a Flight Attendant on the overhead asking, "is there anyone aboard who knows how to fly an airplane"?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 26, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> The only thing missing a Flight Attendant on the overhead asking, "is there anyone aboard who knows how to fly an airplane"?



And here's the *NSFW* version....if you've only seen this movie on TV (shame on you!) then you may not have even known that this 2 second scene even exists.  (about 42 seconds in)


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 26, 2017)

[Q


----------



## Gunz (Jun 27, 2017)

Boobs. Even on a crashing airplane what's not to like.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 27, 2017)

I always say a prayer before and after I get off a plane, military or civilian, whether I leave by the door or the ramp.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 27, 2017)

I doubt he meant it in a "we're fucked and going to die" but more of a "hey, give us a bit of support." Just poorly worded. Losing an engine is obviously serious but it's not an instant death sentence.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 27, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> I always say a prayer before and after I get off a plane, military or civilian, whether I leave by the door or the ramp.



I have a double Dewars on the rocks.


----------

